Ask HN: Would you use a messaging app that requires nor a phone number or email? - karimdag
======
galistoca
In my experience this is the most useless question ever for a consumer social
app. I can easily say "Yeah of course I would, it sounds awesome!" and
genuinely mean it when I say it, and then you'll get all excited and build it
and release, just to find out I don't use it.

If you want to find out, like a wise man said, just do it.

~~~
karimdag
Does by any chance that wise man is Nike (Shia's grand father)? Btw, thanks
for the advice, I really appreciate it.

------
an_ko
Yes, if it's better than the ones that do.

~~~
karimdag
Define better

------
PaulHoule
freenode?

~~~
karimdag
No, something more user friendly with a (way) nicer UX/UI

